# Huffy radio bike value



## oskisan

Hi All,

A friend of mine is thinking of buying a Huffy radio bike that he came across and was wondering how much these bikes are going for now. I dont believe this is in my bicycle blue book (not only that but my blue book is 17 years old). Any help you can provide would be appreciated. The chaingaurd is clean with clear silk screening, and the radio does work.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## jd56

I would say a pretty penny to secure that classic. 
$500-$700 is my guess.
Nick what do you value yours at?

Bicycle Bluebook???? I want one!!
Where these available at or from?


----------



## Gary Mc

jd56 said:


> Nick what do you value yours at?




JD, Pretty sure the one pictured is Nick's. I recognize a couple of his other bikes in the background. 

Ken, It is very dependent on condition on this bike but if the radio works & everything is there including all good graphics & good paint like the green one pictured I am thinking $1000-$1500.  If the radio doesn't work or is missing, poor graphics remain, etc. the value drops to $500 or much less in a hurry but a really nice example like pictured can demand a nice price.  No radio value drops to nothing.

A complete one not in as a good of shape as the green one was on ebay recently but was way over-valued with a Buy It Now of $2000.  It didn't sell.

Hope this helps.

Gary


----------



## jd56

gary...it did look like Nicks but, I doubt he's selling his....tell me it ain't so Nick:eek:


----------



## Gary Mc

jd56 said:


> gary...it did look like Nicks but, I doubt he's selling his....tell me it ain't so Nick:eek:




JD, I'm sure Nick will weigh in but I think I remember him saying in a post he might part with it for a super-rare project he is looking for. His is a GREAT example of a very cool bike that should command a very good price if it is the one. - Gary


----------



## Nickinator

Well, value depends on a number of things~ condition, completeness, and color. Red is most common, followed by blue. Green is the rarest- and the only other green one we have ever heard of is in a museum. When Nick had his green Radiobike at the Memory Lane and Ann Arbor show last spring, he had literally hundreds of people
stop to look at it and take pictures, all commenting they had never seen a green one. He turned down many offers to buy it, and at the end of the show when Nick went to get the bike out, there were 3 written offers to purchase laying on the floor next to it. We were amazed.

The one that did not sell on ebay for $1200 in August was a blue one, missing some important parts.
A red one sold on ebay a year ago missing the battery pack and antennae for $800. 

Call Memory Lane and Jerry Peters at Chestnut Hollow and they will laugh if you ask for the battery pack or the antennae, or tank/radio. Hens teeth.

Value of a complete one, missing no parts, in good original condition  $1,500-$2,500. More if in pristine condition.

Nick had considered selling his, but it's doubtful. 

Darcie
(PS Nick's radio does not work, and according to an antique and vintage radio repair guy, the transistors are fragile in these radios and would likely blow if you powered them up, and the voltage and battery are tricky. Have never seen one that works. Put an ipod in the battery tray!)


----------



## Freqman1

jd56 said:


> I would say a pretty penny to secure that classic.
> $500-$700 is my guess.
> Nick what do you value yours at?
> 
> Bicycle Bluebook???? I want one!!
> Where these available at or from?




The Blue Book is dated and kind of all over the place on prices. A couple of things of note though it does include the lot # and price sold of the Schwinn collection in 1997. It also has bits of history interspersed throughout and has a fairly diverse coverage of makes and models BTW pg 140 does show the Radio Bike and lists it at $1200-2500. I don't know if this is still in print but you should be able to find a copy--try MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## gifarmer

Nickinator said:


> PS Nick's radio does not work, and according to an antique and vintage radio repair guy, the transistors are fragile in these radios and would likely blow if you powered them up, and the voltage and battery are tricky. Have never seen one that works. Put an ipod in the battery tray!)



I can't imagine a vintage radio repair guy saying that! RadioBikes had very simple radios that used 3 tubes - NOT transistors. And there is no power supply since they run on batteries, so no electrolytic filter capacitors to go bad.  I have one that works in my RadioBike and it actually works quite well considering it only uses 3 tubes. The only problem I've had is that there is a little corrosion inside the key switch so it sometimes won't turn on without turning the key several times. Another issue is the 67-volt battery, but you can just plug 7 or 8 nine-volt batteries together and that'll supply 63 or 72 volts, which is close enough!
Here's my RadioBike: http://www.gifarmer.com/bike/bike_huffy_radiobike.shtml


----------



## gifarmer

Nickinator said:


> Well, value depends on a number of things~ condition, completeness, and color. Red is most common, followed by blue. Green is the rarest- and the only other green one we have ever heard of is in a museum. When Nick had his green Radiobike at the Memory Lane and Ann Arbor show last spring, he had literally hundreds of people
> stop to look at it and take pictures, all commenting they had never seen a green one.



I wonder if green is more common here in Minnesota, and blue less common. I've never seen a blue one in person, but know of another green one in a collection here (see photo of red & green versions from 2004 Fall bike ride), plus I've seen at least 2 more green ones on eBay (see photos). Still, the green ones definitely seem rarer than the red ones.


----------



## cruiserbikekid

I just bought a crusty red radiobike at iron ranch for $300. 
It was missing the battery and antena.  I'm very happy with the bike. 
He also had a green one that as complete with blue fenders. Asking for $750 
It didn't sell


----------



## John

cruiserbikekid said:


> I just bought a crusty red radiobike at iron ranch for $300.
> It was missing the battery and antena.  I'm very happy with the bike.
> He also had a green one that as complete with blue fenders. Asking for $750
> It didn't sell




Do you have any contact info? I would like to buy one.
Thanks!
John


----------



## cruiserbikekid

Sorry I don't have his contact info.  My bike is missing the power Pack
and I was wondering if anybody could post the dimensions so I can make a facsimile. 
I work in film in the props department and I can make one up and I will retro fit it
to work with an iPod. Also I'd love to get the decals to apply and distress. 
Anybody have a scan of them?


----------



## John

*Decals*

Decal at http://www.memorylane-classics.com

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/images/Bike Decals/Huffy Radio Buke Decal Set.JPG


----------



## rhenning

I have one of the Aero Winds and it is a decent bike but it is not or never was Dura Ace equipped.  I went out and checked the groupo on the bike and it was AX which was a Shimano term but it has Adamas AX parts not Dura Ace.  They are kind of aero but most of it is faked.  It uses a adaper spindle so 3 piece cranks can be used on a 1 piece BB.  It is interesting in that it is an early form of an Octalink crank set.  Roger


----------



## ROLBY

i have a Huffy radio bike forsale. I am new to this site


----------



## Freqman1

ROLBY said:


> i have a Huffy radio bike forsale. I am new to this site




You need to post in the For Sale/Trade section. It must have a picture(s), price, and location per the rules. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle

Freqman1 said:


> You need to post in the For Sale/Trade section. It must have a picture(s), price, and location per the rules. V/r Shawn




maybe he was just responding to john?


----------



## John

*I hope so*



bricycle said:


> maybe he was just responding to john?




I hope so bri.
John


----------



## Boris

John said:


> I hope so bri.
> John




I sent you a PM


----------



## gkumerow

ROLBY said:


> i have a Huffy radio bike forsale. I am new to this site



 I am interested in buying a Huffy Radio Bike, you can reach me at C# 440 884 0969  thank you,Gary


----------



## THE STIG

gkumerow said:


> I am interested in buying a Huffy Radio Bike, you can reach me at C# 440 884 0969  thank you,Gary





http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51316-Many-bikes-for-sale


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Is that raido bike still around,That was back last year.


----------



## Djshakes

Are these bike middleweights? I am restoring one and it came with full sized balloon lobdell still rims. They are wider than S-2's.  Also, what tires came stock on the Radio bike?


----------



## gkumerow

*Huffy radio Bike*

Can you call or send me info on the Huffy radio Bike you are selling?  Thank you, Gary @ 440 884 0969 or gkumerow@aol.com



ROLBY said:


> i have a Huffy radio bike forsale. I am new to this site


----------



## tesch

gkumerow said:


> Can you call or send me info on the Huffy radio Bike you are selling?  Thank you, Gary @ 440 884 0969 or gkumerow@aol.com




Hi Gary,

I bought this one and it is the one DJShakes is restoring.

Just wanted to let you know. Attached is the before pic. 

Andy


----------



## sm2501

Djshakes said:


> Are these bike middleweights? I am restoring one and it came with full sized balloon lobdell still rims. They are wider than S-2's.  Also, what tires came stock on the Radio bike?




Yes, the Radiobike is a middleweight.


----------



## bobcycles

*Radio Radio*

An NOS ......yes NOS one sold at Copake last fall to the bidding audience for I believe 5k

it was green and mint perfect


----------



## partsguy

I tend to disagree on the colors. Red is the most common, then green, and blue is the rarest, I have only ever seen one and it was an attic find over on RRB.


----------



## Nickinator

I have to agree, red is the most common then green and the least common is blue.

Nick.



classicfan1 said:


> I tend to disagree on the colors. Red is the most common, then green, and blue is the rarest, I have only ever seen one and it was an attic find over on RRB.


----------



## tesch

The Stig posted that blue one for sale. Not sure if its still available. It's missing the antennae, knob and the paint on the frame is really rough. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51316-Many-bikes-for-sale&highlight=bikes+sale


----------



## Djshakes

sm2501 said:


> Yes, the Radiobike is a middleweight.




So they put middleweight tires on those wide ass rims? Weird.


----------



## Night cruiser

*Huffy radio bicycle still for sale ?*



cruiserbikekid said:


> I just bought a crusty red radiobike at iron ranch for $300.
> It was missing the battery and antena.  I'm very happy with the bike.
> He also had a green one that as complete with blue fenders. Asking for $750
> It didn't sell




 Huffy radio bicycle?


----------

